# Shopping Etiquette



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay,

When traveling, who do you buy gifts for? What do you generally get and how much do you plan to spend?

For example, I will probably get my niece and nephew each a t-shirt, my parents a ballcap (each) and my girlfriend something fashionable (but inexpensive). 

For those of us with wives, housebound children, etc, what are your guidelines? Last time I really broke the bank with a 200 dead stock dress by D&G. The guy I bought it from told me it was 90% off, so really I was getting a 2 grand dress for my girlfriend. But I fear I've set a precedent that I can't really get rid of.

Any thoughts? What do you guys all purchase?

Thomas


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

When I travel, I tend to buy small, inexpensive things that can easily stowed or shipped back home. There's no one special in my life relationship-wise, so I tend to buy things for my mom, my friends and coworkers.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I would say it depends upon the uniqueness of the location to which you traveled. I go to SW Florida 2-3 times per year, and have done so for 15+ years. There's no sense in bringing gifts back from there, there's nothing special about it.

The D&G dress....good move!!


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I suppose uniqueness matters a lot. I try to go somewhere culturally significant every year (Montreal or Ottawa) so it's not totally alien, but I'm at the point where I don't want to spend a lot of dough on expensive gifts.

The D&G dress was a total bonus. The shop I was in in the Underground City sold "dead" stock, so I got a terrific deal. She wears it frequently (jazz performer) and it didn't cost much more than something we might see in the mall that I would buy. 

What I'm wondering is, does this mean I've got to get another designer dress every time, or would she settle for a t-shirt?

Tom


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

If it's about the thought and not the specific item, she'll love the t-shirt, too.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Canadian said:


> ...
> 
> What I'm wondering is, does this mean I've got to get another designer dress every time, or would she settle for a t-shirt?
> 
> Tom


As a retiree who spent far too much of his life, as a (proverbial) road warrior, I consistently brought small gifts home to the kids and occasionally a nice gift for the wife! Last Sunday evening I was presently surprised when two of our grandchildren were playing with some flash cards and the oldest grandson told us, "these used to be Mommies." Our daughter piped up and asked if he knew who gave her those cards and completed the thought by telling him that Papa have brought those 'Presidential Facts' flash cards to her, from one of his trips to D.C. Those small tokens will never make up for your having to be away but, indeed, they do seem to be remembered.

As for your girlfriend, it is good that she is enjoying the designer dress but, if the occasional T-shirt or your presence and perhaps a dinner out, upon your return, proves unsatisfactory to her, your relationship may be based on the wrong values or you may have the wrong gal! Good luck.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,

It's not that she's high maintenance. For Christmas, she got a 15 dollar fuzzy pjs set. And she does wear t-shirts (under a blazer).

Maybe I'll find something inexpensive that she'll think of me when she wears it. Something like a t-shirt or ballcap. 

My mother related a story about her and my alcoholic father (he's been sober 31 years). My parents and another couple went to Mexico about 40 years ago. My dad and his guy friend drank for the better part of the week. Mother spent most of the week shopping for various people. At the end of the trip, mother hadn't been able to lay on the beach or have a girly drink, because she'd literally bought gifts for everybody she knew. 

Mother made it clear that when I get her a token gift, she likes fridge magnets. 

Tom


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Anything I get for anyone is 'MADE IN CHINA', and never costs too much.


----------



## Auggie Brine (Feb 23, 2010)

When I come home from a business trip and I haven't brought my wife something special, then I'm ignored for a week! Not great in the kitchen, so cooking for myself is... a disaster. Thus, I always make a special effort to find something inexpensive but thoughtful - something I can squeeze into a carry-on bag. She collects earrings, so it's kinda easy for me. Guess I'm lucky!


----------



## dandymandy (Mar 29, 2011)

Varies a lot depending on the type of trip and location. But I always bring a little something for the kids no matter how short the trip. That´s my basic guideline.


----------



## greeny (Apr 1, 2007)

MikeDT said:


> Anything I get for anyone is 'MADE IN CHINA', and never costs too much.


boo!! i like to get unique things that represent the place i went to.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I usually go for something from the country/state, so linen from Latvia, amber from Lithuania (or is it the other way around). Only if it's something I would normally buy and could see the recipient using. 

I avoid buying clothes that someone really ought to try on first. 

I think I'm around 30-60 $ for gf and 10-20 for others. Unless it's someones birthday or you find something really good. Mostly I don't buy people gifts besides my gf though. 

Don't think about the dress you bought as some kind of monetary floor now for gifts, if you find something lovely and personal for 5$ she will love that more. That's the beauty of it, it's not the price tag but the care and consideration. If you realise it's really about the price tag, I would consider an upgrade. But don't be cheap. 

Silk scarves are good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebot (Sep 11, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Okay,
> 
> When traveling, who do you buy gifts for? What do you generally get and how much do you plan to spend?
> 
> ...


The gifts that I typically bring back are just for family and I try to integrate them into birthday/holiday presents.

Sometimes I will bring back a gift for a friend (unique bottle of beer/wine, baseball cap, etc.) if I find something that is someone close to me is passionate about it. These gifts are always unexpected and appear to be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

My wife and I will usually get something for our daughters and that's about it. Our vacations are OUR vacations.


----------



## Sylvestre (Dec 29, 2007)

If it's a work trip I get something for my wife & daughter, usually between 50-100 bucks. If it's a vacation, I'll get something for my parents, usually around 20 bucks.


----------



## ryans (Oct 3, 2011)

I think that you just have to work with your budget, if you set up one.

Just to keep things at peace, you might want to go with similarly priced items whether they be old or young. As being older would not mean that you would receive lesser gifts.

But if you are short on the budget, you can always opt to not give anyone else something.


----------

